# Best interpretations of Mozart's Fantasia in C minor K.475



## silentio

So far I have tried Arrau, Uchida, and Brendel. I still feel like something important is missing. 

What are your favorites? Would love to hear more recommendations.


----------



## Balthazar

This is one of Mozart's most interesting solo keyboard works. So deceptive in the simplicity of its lines.

Lately I've been enjoying Kristian Bezuidenhout's rendition on a fortepiano available on this album:










I like the sound, but at certain points I miss the strong bass of the modern piano.

I don't think it's the same performance, but there is a version by him on the web:






I also like András Schiff's characteristically clean and brisk interpretation (here on 3 tracks):


----------



## leroy

Kocsis does an excellent job on this one


----------



## Mandryka

Colin Tilney
Arrau (Tanglewood 1964. He was very much on form that night.)
Yudina
Richter (Zug on Stradivarius- others may be equally good, I've always felt so happy with this one I haven't checked)
Moravec
Sofronitsky
Ginzburg (both recordings)


If I had to keep just one it would be Richter. 


And maybe just a notch below, but maybe not

Glenn Gould
Valery Affanasiev
Michael Endres
Ciccolini (the final recording made just a couple of years before he died.)
Virsaladze

One I would like to hear is Siegbert Rampe's - does anyone know what instrument he uses?

It's an interesting piece, as is 547.


----------



## Mandryka

silentio said:


> I still feel like something important is missing.


Maybe you should try the 2 piano version by Grieg. Or listen to 547 with it.


----------



## Heliogabo

Gulda is the man imo.


----------



## silentio

Thanks all for your suggestions. Schiff, Moravec and Kocsis are all impressive.

This is the first time I heard of the Grieg version. While it certainly helps me to appreciate the rhythms of certain parts more, I think I will still stick to the original version for the charm behind the mysterious "stillness".


----------



## Triplets

Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## PeterF

These 3 are are definitely my favorites. Not just for K.475 but for all the Mozart Sonatas.

Gulda - DG
Pires - DG
Klien - Vox


----------



## Brouken Air

I would recommend Christian Blackshaw who's an extraordinary mozartian keyboard player. I discovered him recently and was overwhelmed by his playing, even surpassing Arrau...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mandryka

Brouken Air said:


> I would recommend Christian Blackshaw who's an extraordinary mozartian keyboard player. I discovered him recently and was overwhelmed by his playing, even surpassing Arrau...
> View attachment 73561


It's very beautiful in terms of sound, maybe the most beautiful I've heard. His style makes me think Lang Lang.


----------



## Brouken Air

Mandryka said:


> It's very beautiful in terms of sound, maybe the most beautiful I've heard. His style makes me think Lang Lang.


I have listened again to my favourite K. 475 versions:
Arrau (Tanglewood & studio)
Ciccolini (recent Dolce Vita recording)
Moravec
Gieseking

None of these come close to the lightness, sense of timing, rightness of touch and fluidity of Blackshaw. Concerning Lang Lang, I do not want to comment, as I am allergic to his mimics. The only record of Lang Lang is chamber music with Repin and Maisky which is musically very good, but very far away from Mozart. If I had to compare Blackshaw, I would go for Kempff, but with more fluidity.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka

Well, I know that many people feel like you about Blackshaw. He has a serious following in the Wigmore Hall members' room.


----------

